# December Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 December 2006)

Welcome to the December Stock Tipping Competition, sponsored this month by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX.   StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.  

We had a few entrants who did not qualify this month so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM.

Could all entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck to all entrants in this, our last competition of 2006!


----------



## rub92me (1 December 2006)

Hi Joe, no biggie, but my 'handle' is rub92me (Are you benign to me) rather than rub*s*92me.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> Hi Joe, no biggie, but my 'handle' is rub92me (Are you benign to me) rather than rub*s*92me.




Oooops!   

Corrected.


----------



## Caliente (1 December 2006)

arrgh, is it too late to enter Joe! I wanted to add MRX to the pool!


----------



## Joe Blow (1 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> arrgh, is it too late to enter Joe! I wanted to add MRX to the pool!




Too late for this month I'm afraid.


----------



## Ken (4 December 2006)

i chose AXT. is that not allowed? it floats on december 11.


----------



## Joe Blow (4 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> i chose AXT. is that not allowed? it floats on december 11.




Ken, stocks must be already listed by the first day of the competition.


----------



## clowboy (9 December 2006)

Joe,

Both myself and Watson C have HCY but I can only find one post in the tipping thread.

Is it an error?


----------



## Knobby22 (11 December 2006)

Yes, and with different entry prices and you are both beating me!


----------



## The Mint Man (19 December 2006)

just checked out the leader board.... Whats the go with NLX  999.99%  
this is a mistake right?


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

NLX has 40 for 1 reissue / restructure something like that
presumably still a valid tip
 provided the buy price is factored by 40 ?
which incidentally means it has gone down rather than up (at this point in time)


----------



## greggy (23 December 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Welcome to the December Stock Tipping Competition, sponsored this month by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX.   StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.
> 
> We had a few entrants who did not qualify this month so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM.
> 
> ...



Hi Joe,

I'll be leaving the city today and won't be back until early in the New Year.  Could you please enter me in the Comp for Jan 07 with MZM being my stock tip.  I've never entered before, but I'm willing to stick my neck out.
DYOR


----------



## RichKid (25 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> NLX has 40 for 1 reissue / restructure something like that
> presumably still a valid tip
> provided the buy price is factored by 40 ?
> which incidentally means it has gone down rather than up (at this point in time)



I think that may be it, some sort of split?


----------



## Knobby22 (29 December 2006)

Pipped at the post.
Well done Big Dog.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2006)

Well a big congratulations is due to Bigdog who claimed the top spot in the December stock tipping competition with a big run on the last trading day of the month, pipping Knobby22 at the post!

Bigdog finished the month with an impressive 76.83% return with *MEE*! Finishing in second place with an enviable return of 62.16% was Knobby22 with *QAD*.

Rounding out the top five were Moses, deftfear and insider who all achieved solid returns with their entries *URA*, *TRO* and *MTN* respectively! Well done!

Bigdog has already contacted me regarding his prize, could Knobby22 please PM me regarding his?

Best of luck to all entrants for the January competition!   

Here are the final results for the December competition:


----------



## moses (2 January 2007)

Golly! Fourth place in November and 3rd place in December! What happened to the Moses effect (stocks crash when picked)?   

Aha...I thought so...this time I didn't buy the stocks I picked!


----------

